# K3: Is REALLY the size of a small paperback. Check this out; Vera Bradley Fans



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I used a regular *Vera Bradley* Paperback book Book Cover and added elastic straps and a tad of velcro (just in case...forbid). K1 and K2 did not fit...Many of us have tried:
*BUT the K3 sure does!!*















I cut the built in ribbon bookmark off and used it to secure the cover closed with a little snap sewed on. Folds back for easy reading just like all of the other book covers.

I'm holding off on using my Burgundy Leather Cover until my skin arrives. *Hope it gets here soon.*


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Very cute!  I love VB.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh wow. This might just push me over the edge!!! I've been holding onto my k2 because I didn't want to give up my Nancy Drew cover that I love so much, but I only got the Nancy Drew one because I couldn't make the Vera Bradley cover work! I've got two VB book covers, including the Pink Elephants one (that's my favorite pattern). I've got a bad case of the wants right now!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh I like it! 

I saw the K3 for the first time at Target yesterday and I couldn't believe how small it is! I wish the demo was a little better though, it really didn't give you a fell for the device.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

if my wife sees that she'll need one (k3) just so we can go to the store that carries VB stuff but I will admit that is very nice, she would want one is a blue pattern...I can hear the cash register now...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> Oh I like it!
> 
> I saw the K3 for the first time at Target yesterday and I couldn't believe how small it is! I wish the demo was a little better though, it really didn't give you a fell for the device.


Our Target is slow: No Kindle...they removed the K2 a while back but haven't replaced it with the K3 yet.
I can't wait to get my skin so I can use my leather cover as well.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

I LOVE VB, but I don't think my small little store carries these -- I've never seen the paperback cover in person. How does it attach before modifications -- just pockets that would slide down over the book's covers? If so, what I'm wondering is whether this would just slip right over the Amazon cover? If so, it wouldn't obscure the hinges, and there are no elastic straps to get in the way of . . . and a slit could be cut to pull out the light . . . okay, this is getting kind of exciting! Now don't get me wrong, the pink Amazon cover is nice, but it's kind of boring -- it would look much better covered in a VB pattern! 

LOL someone go ahead and tell me why this won't work.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> just pockets that would slide down over the book's covers?


Exactly.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh that is nice! I don't have the VB bookcase cover but that looks awesome. TFS


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

PinkKindle said:


> I LOVE VB, but I don't think my small little store carries these -- I've never seen the paperback cover in person. How does it attach before modifications -- just pockets that would slide down over the book's covers? If so, what I'm wondering is whether this would just slip right over the Amazon cover? If so, it wouldn't obscure the hinges, and there are no elastic straps to get in the way of . . . and a slit could be cut to pull out the light . . . okay, this is getting kind of exciting! Now don't get me wrong, the pink Amazon cover is nice, but it's kind of boring -- it would look much better covered in a VB pattern!
> 
> LOL someone go ahead and tell me why this won't work.


I need better willpower . I went ahead and ordered one of the VB book covers on Ebay. I have the Amazon cover, but I miss the pockets from my K2 Oberon cover. My plan is to modify the book cover like sjc did, but I can try slipping it over the Amazon cover first to see how it fits.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

> My plan is to modify the book cover like sjc did, but I can try slipping it over the Amazon cover first to see how it fits.


Ohhh, that would be great! Let us know how it works.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you so much!  I needed yet another reason to purchase more VB.... I can never have too much!!  This is so nice!!


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I should never have clicked on this thread.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Nicely done.

Barnes & Noble sells regular Vera Bradley Paperback book Book Covers.


----------



## lisadawnrn (Oct 31, 2008)

That is adorable!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Could you tell me how you attached the elastic to the cover and show a picture of the ribbon modification?  thanks! - or better yet, if I provide the cover, elastic and snap, would you like a little side business


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

lynninva said:


> I need better willpower . I went ahead and ordered one of the VB book covers on Ebay. I have the Amazon cover, but I miss the pockets from my K2 Oberon cover. My plan is to modify the book cover like sjc did, but I can try slipping it over the Amazon cover first to see how it fits.


Oh, thank you, that would be wonderful! If it works, I really might need to hunt one (okay some -- as in plural! ) of these down! I could take a trip to Barnes & Noble . . .


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

sjc - that looks awesome - great job!

I measured my amazon cover (w/light) to be about 5.25" by a smidgen over 7.75" closed. The VB paperback cover is 5.5"x7.75". So the length could be a tight fit, unless it has enough give to work! lynninva, I look forward to your test review! 

I really do hope it works - I've been wanting one, but the DTBs I have are the larger size. I did end up getting some nice ones from etsy, but I hope this turns out to be a great excuse to get a VB one. I'm loving the new Baroque pattern:



You can check if your local B&N carries VB by clicking on "Find in-Store" on the product page. I found out the hard way a few months ago that my closest B&N sent all the VB they had to another store.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Patti, did you really think anyone here was going to tell you it wouldn't work?   
Lordy, lordy, I do not need a K3.  
deb


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

drenee said:


> Patti, did you really think anyone here was going to tell you it wouldn't work?
> Lordy, lordy, I do not need a K3.
> deb


Well, yeah, in an "I tried it but it was too small to slip over the cover" sort of way. But then they'd probably say something like "However, if you do this [insert really creative thing that I wasn't smart enough to think of here], then it works perfectly!" So that's what I was trying to find out.  

Of course I'm also surprised this hasn't been moved to the Accessories board yet, so what do I know?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think you should email your pics to a marketing or pr person at VB and a note telling them they have a huge legion of Kindle readers that are fans. Perhaps they will see the wisdom in make K-covers... it would not be a big jump for them.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

That's great! I was always wishing that my K2 would fit. Now I know that if/when I ever get the K3 that I'll be all set for a cover that I love.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Great idea! Lots of pretty options!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

julip said:


> I measured my amazon cover (w/light) to be about 5.25" by a smidgen over 7.75" closed. The VB paperback cover is 5.5"x7.75". So the length could be a tight fit, unless it has enough give to work! lynninva, I look forward to your test review!
> 
> You can check if your local B&N carries VB by clicking on "Find in-Store" on the product page. I found out the hard way a few months ago that my closest B&N sent all the VB they had to another store.


The VB cover definitely does not fit over the Amazon lighted cover. Due to the stitching of the book cover pockets, I think there is at least a 1/2" difference. I hope to do the modifications this weekend & will take pictures of the Amazon cover in relation to the book cover at that time.

I did not know that these could be purchased at B&N. I had searched the Vera Bradley site & did not see the book covers, so I thought they were not offered anymore. But I really like the Pink Elephants cover I bought on eBay.

I'm looking forward to being able to put my hand in the pocket to read. Now I have to buy a new book light; I gave my Mighty Bright to DD with the K2, since I purchased the lighted Amazon cover.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

lynninva - thanks for reporting back on this - too bad it won't work without modifications! I look forward to seeing how you work it out.

I recently bought the Belkin e-reader light, and I really like it. It's bright enough to light up the whole screen of even my DX, and I find the size of it nicer than my Mighty Bright.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It would be great if VB would make covers for Kindles.  I would also like to see them make book covers large enough for trade paperbacks and hardcover books.  I still have a lot of DTBs that I haven't read yet.  I don't buy mass-market paperbacks.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

julip said:


> lynninva - thanks for reporting back on this - too bad it won't work without modifications! I look forward to seeing how you work it out.
> 
> I recently bought the Belkin e-reader light, and I really like it. It's bright enough to light up the whole screen of even my DX, and I find the size of it nicer than my Mighty Bright.
> It would or could work if you find a nice contrasting quilt-like fabric and to a border around the cover to make up the lack in shortage.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

lynninva said:


> The VB cover definitely does not fit over the Amazon lighted cover. Due to the stitching of the book cover pockets, I think there is at least a 1/2" difference. I hope to do the modifications this weekend & will take pictures of the Amazon cover in relation to the book cover at that time.


See, I knew someone would tell me why it wouldn't work.


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

FYI, I bought one of these covers at B&N today, thinking it might work as a good slip case around the house if I wanted to read the kindle naked... Alas, the kindle is also too big to fit into the pockets, so the only way I could see to use it would be to make the elastic modifications.  

I haven't decided yet if I want to try that!  I would have to sew the elastic by hand... and I don't really know how to sew!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

AmberLi said:


> FYI, I bought one of these covers at B&N today, thinking it might work as a good slip case around the house if I wanted to read the kindle naked... Alas, the kindle is also too big to fit into the pockets, so the only way I could see to use it would be to make the elastic modifications.
> 
> I haven't decided yet if I want to try that! I would have to sew the elastic by hand... and I don't really know how to sew!


I'm sure a tailor or a shoe repair shop would do it for peanuts. It literally takes 10 min.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw some of these book covers in Barnes & Noble today, but I didn't buy.


----------

